#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [新聞] 南非動物學家與白獅建立深厚感情（組圖）

## wingwolf

來源： http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2010...c_12669541.htm


在南非約翰內斯堡附近的白獅王國公園的獅子圍欄裏，凱文·理查德森騎在一只獅子的背上。


這位34歲的動物行爲學家竟把手放進獅口裏。


凱文·理查德森稱自己是一名“獅子大使”，並稱跟獅子一起過夜也沒問題。

　　北京時間10月18日消息，據國外媒體報道，擁抱一只成年雄獅似乎愚蠢至極。騎到它背上無疑是想自殺。但是凱文·理查德森卻很喜歡這麽做，並強調他的舉動非常安全。

　　這位動物行爲學家稱，他與這群可怕的猛獸建立了深厚感情，他甚至與這些獅子躺在一起過一夜都沒問題。34歲的理查德森在南非約翰內斯堡附近經營著一家野生生物保護公園，除了獅子以外，該公園還有印度豹、美洲豹和土狼。

　　他對這些動物非常友好，經常給它們說話，愛它們，尊重它們，最終竟使這個獅群認爲他就是它們中的一員。這些白色獅子蒼白的皮毛，是由一種罕見的遺傳變異引起的。(任秋淩)

（責任編輯: 潘若佳 ） 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

來源： http://msn.huanqiu.com/photo/exclusi...0/1191387.html

凱文·理查森在南非約翰內斯堡附近一家野生動物公園上班，令人不可思議的是，他有一種獨特的親密結交辦法，大膽和世界凶猛的食肉動物――非洲獅打成一片，一起嬉戲玩耍，建立了深厚的友誼，因此被稱爲“獅人”。（圖文/圖圖教父）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 紅峽青燦

啊啊
真是太神奇了
一般來說
犬科比較容易做朋友
可以跟大貓打成一片
好強啊

像上次青背花了好幾個月
才讓攀蜥信任我
敢直接吃我手拿給他的蟲子
甚至到可以把攀蜥放在肩上
他不會跳走
是一年後的事了

----------


## 风间猫

其實貓科和犬科都是屬於最容易親近人類的兩個科目動物。

不光生理結構上和靈長目接近，特別有好些脾性上和人類相接近。  :Smile:

----------


## 白兔仔

我也有關注這位動物學家呢，他所寫的'獅語者'和以他照顧的白獅為主角的電影'白獅'我都有看，喜歡獅子的人可以去kan一下喔~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

其實動物們都是很善良的~
而且和人類相比他們的友誼單純多了~~
不過能和大貓們打成一片真的很厲害呢~
我也要找獅語者和白獅來看~~~

----------

